# What brake levers for moustache bars?



## futonrvltnst (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a set of On-One Mungo bars I would like to use for a singlespeed road bike project I have in the works. I know I could just use regualr road levers, but I think it looks silly on the moustache bars. Are the in-line 'cross levers my only other option? I have a set of those, but I have never been happy with their construction or performance. Even the Paul ones needed a return spring in the form of one of those large rubber bands that hold brocolli heads together.

Colin


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Road brake levers on moutache bars look silly? Nevah!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Dropbar levers. Inline 'cross levers need to be used in conjunction with drop levers.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

I've seen these set ups before and am a touch puzzled...why is it necessary to use road/cross levers on this set up? Isn't it possible to use regular, mtb levers??


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

loonyOne said:


> I've seen these set ups before and am a touch puzzled...why is it necessary to use road/cross levers on this set up? Isn't it possible to use regular, mtb levers??


The bar is a larger diameter. mtb levers do not fit.


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the reverse TT style aero-lever on the Mungo.


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Dropbar levers. Inline 'cross levers need to be used in conjunction with drop levers.


inline levers don't need regular levers to work. they can function by themselves.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*In-Line Levers*

Do work very well by themselves.
Normal road levers work well and still look good with Moustache type bars.
Good Luck with the project.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

You know what I'd be interested in finding out? If time trial levers like these would work on a moustache bar (controlling either cantilever brakes or road brakes, natch):


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

SpinWheelz said:


> You know what I'd be interested in finding out? If time trial levers like these would work on a moustache bar (controlling either cantilever brakes or road brakes, natch):


 They do work. I've been using a TT lever on my Mungo bars.

Not mine, but I have the same setup...

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2005/may/MichaelWise.htm


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

sorry for being a little off - topic, but how's climbing with those moustache bars?

Doesn't seem like there's anywhere to grip for the steep, technical climbs... 

thanks


----------



## futonrvltnst (Jan 26, 2004)

SpinWheelz said:


> You know what I'd be interested in finding out? If time trial levers like these would work on a moustache bar (controlling either cantilever brakes or road brakes, natch):


Or even running the in-line levers along the bottoms so they work in a similar fashion.

Is the reach adjustable on those?


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

futonrvltnst said:


> I have a set of On-One Mungo bars I would like to use for a singlespeed road bike project I have in the works. I know I could just use regualr road levers, but I think it looks silly on the moustache bars. Are the in-line 'cross levers my only other option? I have a set of those, but I have never been happy with their construction or performance. Even the Paul ones needed a return spring in the form of one of those large rubber bands that hold brocolli heads together.
> 
> Colin


Road levers are they way to go. Any other levers will cost you a hand position.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Moustache-style bars offer a very good hand position for leverage, IMO. More leverage than either my Midge bars/WTB's or risers.



RustyBearings said:


> sorry for being a little off - topic, but how's climbing with those moustache bars?
> 
> Doesn't seem like there's anywhere to grip for the steep, technical climbs...
> 
> thanks


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

take a cheap set of hinged-clamp v-brake levers and file them out til they fit. bonus, since they're hinged, you can relocate them at any time. double bonus, you can use v-brakes instead of sucky cantilevers or cable doublers!!


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

iliketoridebikes said:


> take a cheap set of hinged-clamp v-brake levers and file them out til they fit. bonus, since they're hinged, you can relocate them at any time. double bonus, you can use v-brakes instead of sucky cantilevers or cable doublers!!


you can't use V brakes with road levers?


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

different cable pull, unless you are talking about dia compe 287V


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

not unless you plunk down like 60-70 bucks for those 287V levers. 
i built a couple bikes with those,...not sure if they are worth the money.
you could probably buy v-brake mtb levers and a file for much less.


----------

